# Epson vs. BenQ



## Horrorfan33

Ok, so I'm ready to upgrade my projector...I am currently using the Epson 710HD and its great, especially for the price, but I want full 1080p and 3D...My max budget is $1k...I have narrowed down my options to the Epson 2030 and the BenQ W1070..
They are almost the same price ($100 difference)..I see 2 major differences, the BenQ is a DLP and the Epson is LCD...Any suggestions on which one would be better??...Lighting will not play a factor, as I can get the room pitch black....The projector is mounted 11' from the screen and the screen size is 100"
Thanks for any help in making my decision easier


----------



## Starmaster

Horrorfan33 said:


> Ok, so I'm ready to upgrade my projector...I am currently using the Epson 710HD and its great, especially for the price, but I want full 1080p and 3D...My max budget is $1k...I have narrowed down my options to the Epson 2030 and the BenQ W1070..
> They are almost the same price ($100 difference)..I see 2 major differences, the BenQ is a DLP and the Epson is LCD...Any suggestions on which one would be better??...Lighting will not play a factor, as I can get the room pitch black....The projector is mounted 11' from the screen and the screen size is 100"
> Thanks for any help in making my decision easier


Hi..in my opinion i would go with the DLP projector as in that price range the LCD ones the picture will degrade in not to long of time were as DLP will not do that and the DLP produces a nicer picture i believe then LCD, unless you get the 3 chip LCD they are good but they are expensive and i am not sure since they are LCD also that the picture can degrade also.

I have a benq DLP projector right now which is only 720p and it has a really good picture for 720p, and picture is still as good as the day i bought it, i just ordered a Optoma HD25-LV which is a DLP projector also and it's native resolution is 1080p and also has full 1080p 3D in it already, i just have to add 3D glasses which i have already and i am ready to go, but in this price range DLP projectors are the way to go as they beat out the LCD projectors, this is just my opinion and experience on this only as i will leave the decision up to you and hope i have helped out a bit. :T


----------



## DocFJ

First of all, if you know you are sensitive to the rainbow effect, go with the LCD. Even at this price range, LCD projectors use 3 chips, so no rainbow effect. That being said, the big differences are going to be lens shift-which is only available on the BenQ, and higher contrast on the Epson (15,000:1 vs. 10,000:1). Lastly the BenQ has been on the market for longer, so you might find it on sale (Amazon has it for $749 right now), whereas the Epson is new this year, so you'll likely be paying full price. I have a lower end Epson that I really enjoy, and when I upgrade, I will be getting the Epson 2030.

One last note on reliability, the Epson comes with a two year warranty with overnight replacement, while the BenQ is only one year. I'd love to hear what you pick and what you think about it!

Here is a great comparison of the two projectors:
http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/home-cinema-2030-and-home-cinema-2000-competitor/#home-cinema-2030-vs-benq-w1070-and-w1080st


----------



## HatlessChimp

I have the Benq w1080st. Its a short throw 1080p projector and is excellent for the price. 3D movies look brilliant and it has nice sharpness, colors and contrast. I highly recommend it for a entry level PJ and even beats the 2 - 2.5k projectors in some reviews. You will not have buyers remorse after buy it!


----------



## mechman

Looks good HatlessChimp! Is there a seam in your screen wall? Right in the middle?


----------



## HatlessChimp

No its a flat wall just 2 projectors side by side. It was the best I could align them without edge blending.


----------



## mechman

HatlessChimp said:


> No its a flat wall just 2 projectors side by side. It was the best I could align them without edge blending.


Well it looks good! :T


----------



## HoosierMizuno

pretty good stuff. are you using 2 projectors to get the 2.4 ratio? 

Also, i'm also planning a projector between epson and benq. thinking 3020, but trying to decide if i should splurge for the 5020.

i realize the 5020 has better picture, but is there any upgrade between the 3020 and 5020 when it comes to a better picture when ambient light is present. 

other than convenience, any reason for or against the wireless version of the epsons?


----------

